# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع پیوستگی 7 ماهه

## aDeafFrog

سلام
طی این چند سال از انجمن استفاده های زیادی کردم ولی حالا تصمیم گرفتم اکانت بزنم و شروع کنم مث بچه آدم درس خوندن! یا بهتر بگم تلاش کردن برا چیزی که میخوام  و 7 ماه مدت زمان کافی ای میتونه باشه
نمیدونم شاید بعضی ها بگن حالا لازمه تاپیک زدن و این حرفا؟ واقعیتش اینه که برا خودم میبینم که توی یه جای پابلیک یه نوت تاپیک داشته باشم که درس هایی که درطول روز خوندمو توش بنویسم + ساعت مطالعه + تعداد تست +کارنامه ازمون و... یه موتیویشن میشه برا ول نکردن (از اول مهر خوندم ولی خیلی فطع و وصل)... 
پس پیش پیش ببخشید اگه هرروز تا حدود 7 ماه این تاپیک اپ میشه

امروز هم اولین آزمون امسال و برا یه تعیین سطح شاید بشه گفت دادم که کارنامه شو میزارم

----------


## Fawzi

ایده عالی و مفیدیه برای پایبند بودن به برنامه و هدف و مقایسه عملکردهات طی تایم های متفاوت 
انگیزه هم میگیری در کنار سایر کنکوریا ..
موفق باشی ..

----------


## arezooham mord

موفق باشی عزیزم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aDeafFrog

شنبه ۲۰ آذر
۶۰ تست ریاضی...جز صحیح و قدر مطلق
۳۰ تست فیزیک فصل دو دوازدهم 
۳۰ تست الکتروشیمی
۵ ص دستور زبان خیلی سبز 
۵۰ تست عربی حال

۱۷۰ تست
۹ ساعت و نیم

----------


## aDeafFrog

یکشنبه 21 آذر
50 تست ریاضی..ترکیب توابع مهر و ماه
۳۰ تست فصل چهارم زیست دوازدهم
و خوندن گفتار اول
۳۰ تست الکتروشیمی مبتکران
۵ ص دستور زبان خیلی سبز
5 ص آرایه نشرالگو
30 تست عربی ترجمه درس 2 دوازدهم

140 تست
۹ ساعت و ربع
فردا باید بیشتر شه!

----------


## Makhmali

میگم کهه چرا درسنامه نمیخونی؟؟ :Y (463):  تسلط قبلی داری؟یا با تست میخوای  یاد بگیری؟

اخه درصدای قلمچیتم دیدم گفتی تعیین سطح بود

----------


## aDeafFrog

دوشنبه ۲۲ آذر
50 تست زیست..فصل ۴ ۱۲ خیلی سبز
و خوندن گفتار دوم
۳۰ تست الکتروشیمی مبتکران
۳۰ تست فیزیک فصل دوم دوازدهم
۵ ص دستور زبان خیلی سبز
5 ص آرایه نشرالگو
۶۰ تست ادبیات درس یک یازدهم و خوندن لغات درس
۳۰ تست دینی درس یک یازدهم و خوندن درس

۲۰۰ تست
ده ساعت و ربع

----------


## aDeafFrog

> میگم کهه چرا درسنامه نمیخونی؟؟ تسلط قبلی داری؟یا با تست میخوای  یاد بگیری؟
> 
> اخه درصدای قلمچیتم دیدم گفتی تعیین سطح بود


اینطور نیست که درسنامه نخونم یسری مباحث و از پارسال بلدم سریع رو درسنامه میخونم رد میشم ولی در کل میخونمشون مثلا اگه ۳۰ تا تست شیمی دارم میزنم تو اون بازه درسنامه هایی که توی پاسخنامه ش هست و لازم هست برا اون ۳۰ تارو هم همزمان میخونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## whywouldnt

موفق باشییی 
خیلییی عالییه  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## aDeafFrog

سه شنبه 23 آذر
20 تست زیست..فصل ۴ ۱۲ خیلی سبز
۳۰ تست الکتروشیمی مبتکران (چقدر مسئله هاش وقت گیرهههه) :Yahoo (13): 
۳۰ تست فیزیک فصل دوم دوازدهم
۵ ص دستور زبان خیلی سبز
5 ص آرایه نشرالگو
30 تست عربی درس یک یازدهم و خوندن لغات درس






110 تست
8 ساعت و نیم
فردا بیشتر شه-_-

----------


## Makhmali

تو کوجایی؟میخونی یا نه :Y (760):

----------

